# CASE IH does not take care of their customers...



## HeilHarvest (Oct 4, 2017)

I am extremely disappointed with Case International. I have purchased machinery with them for years and have spent hundreds of thousands of dollars in equipment. I bought a Case IH STX 500 and had the bogey wheels fail with less than 700 hours on the machine. Case IH knew that there is a MAJOR problem because there is a update kit for the bogey wheels. Instead of Case IH covering what they KNOW to be huge problem and taking care of a loyal customer, they do NOT. I have 2 tracs that have been shredded that Case IH will NOT REPLACE! Not to mention to my bill from replacing the bogey wheels was over $10,000! I am seriously rethinking my loyalty. WHO WOULDN’T???


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I welcome you to the forum. Whew.... what a hit. I've certainly been through some expenses on my tractor where I was certain it was a manufactures defect, but these guys won't step up to the plate if it's in excess of 74 cents.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello HeilHarvest, welcome to the tractor forum.

I suspect that one of the primary problems with CaseIH is that they are close to bankruptcy. Just a matter of time.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Something just doesn't smell right at Case...sad.


----------

